# What happened to pro?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just thought about proutdoors, it's been a long while since I've seen a post what happened to him?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I took a break from this forum cause I moved out of state. Missed it and came back to see what was happening and noticed he was missing too. I found his user profile and read his last post. Looks like he decided to take his ball and go home. Some people can agree to disagree and some people just can't stand others disagreeing with them I guess.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

For the record. I liked Pro. Very opinionated and stubborn. But I liked what he contributed.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The sad thing was that he was just starting to turn away from the darkside. I sure will miss him.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I even missed his invites for the spring pot gut hunts on his land. 

Also at the price of beef I was thinking of him selling some but don't know if I could of afforded it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Pro moved to the middle east and joined ISIS.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

He is on facebook,whatever that is.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I was on the FB site and got a "Jeff Strong" over load. It seemed to be his personal page.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought he got mad and joined the rainbow family gathering.:mullet::rockon:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> He is on facebook,whatever that is.


I had Pro as a facebook friend until he flooded my timeline with all of his crazy political nonsense....it drove me crazy!


----------

